
Amazon AWS Zombie Apocalypse Clause (57.10) - reimertz
https://aws.amazon.com/service-terms#57.10
======
jdimov10
If your job is to write crap like that all day, I imagine you have to have at
least some fun with it to keep your sanity.

~~~
reimertz
At first, I was like, what did I do to offend you? but then I realized that
you meant the author of the terms. Ha. :)

------
markatkinson
Haha - I had to do a double take to make sure it was actually aws site and not
a prank...

